# R.I.P Sugar



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Sugar was due at the vets early this morning but she died last night. 
She was only young, not much older than a year. 
Rest in peace Sugar. Run free at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Sending you a big hug.
We grieve for all our pets-no matter how small-we have given them love and they have returned it tenfold and we miss them so much when they leave us.

Hope Sugar has found many friends at Rainbow Bridge.
Thinking of you 
Maureen


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about dear Sugar.

There are lots of gerbils in Heaven - and now there's one more.


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

Sad to hear of your loss David. Sugar may have been called early, but its amazing how our small friends can leave such an impression on our lives in such a short time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry. RIP Sugar.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss  RIP Sugar. xx


----------



## Qontry (Feb 5, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak.
*******************************************************


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Run free little one . xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

veyr sorry for your loss...run with Ebony and the rest...sweet little Sugar...


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

RIP Sugar


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Knightofalbion said:


> So sorry to hear about dear Sugar.
> 
> There are lots of gerbils in Heaven - and now there's one more.


Thank you. She was only young really.



Lulus mum said:


> Sending you a big hug.
> We grieve for all our pets-no matter how small-we have given them love and they have returned it tenfold and we miss them so much when they leave us.
> 
> Hope Sugar has found many friends at Rainbow Bridge.
> ...


She was a cheeky gerbil, but didn't bite other than by accident.



Cromford said:


> Sad to hear of your loss David. Sugar may have been called early, but its amazing how our small friends can leave such an impression on our lives in such a short time.


They really do, I'll miss her.



danielled said:


> I'm so sorry. RIP Sugar.


Thank you. I'll get those pictures printed and the ones that are on the computer you haven't seen, will pm you.  Sugar may have lived a short life but she had fun in that time, and that little trick her and Spice used to play on me, squeaking to get me to open the tank to see what was wrong - and they would be hiding ready in position to try and jump out of the tank.



Sarah+Hammies said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss  RIP Sugar. xx


Thank you.



Qontry said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you. We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak.
> *******************************************************





bobby7 said:


> Run free little one . xx


Thank you. Sorry also for your loss.



cheekyscrip said:


> veyr sorry for your loss...run with Ebony and the rest...sweet little Sugar...


She may have lived a short life but she had fun in that life.



jonb said:


> RIP Sugar


Thank you.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thinking of you x


----------



## piggylove (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry for your loss of Sugar


----------

